# The walking dead is back!



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Any one else EXCITED!Last nights episode was MIND-BLOWING!CAN'T WAIT FOR SUNDAY!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah I love that show and it's nice to get it back!


----------



## Kalinkacs (Sep 23, 2012)

Very happy about it!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just started watching it this weekend. Hooked! About halfway through season two. I think I watched too many episodes over the weekend though. I was having some crazy dreams last night!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

It ROCKS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!! Can't wait for next week!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't got to watch it yet! I got my Vampire Diaries, but haven't had time to watch Walking Dead... seriously waiting on Game of Thrones.... I may die before True Blood comes out! News Room.. That ones great too... I sure do watch a lot of shows for someone with no TV lol.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

True blood, Spartacus, American Horror Story, Cursed, Criminal Minds, Walking Dead, Inked Master, Tattoo Nightmares & Tattoo Rescue ... These are my shows for this season 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Watched the first epsiode of season 3 last night. Love that show.

I'm with you Holly, Game of Thrones and True Blood are my TV Crack!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

EckoMac said:


> I'm with you Holly, Game of Thrones and *True Blood* are* my TV Crack*!


Eric is my crack, the show just kinda comes with him lmao


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LMAO! Dirty. 
I read the books, the show isn't the same, but still just as addicting. My GF just finished the books and is pining for the next season. LOL!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Walking dead was awesome this week. I won't die waiting for game of thrones thanks to walking dead.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love all those shows. I like so may I play at work in the background, And I had a freaking POLITICAL ad on my Hulu! WTH!!! I should be away from all that crap on computer watching jeesh! Walking dead was good. Better than Season 2 opened I think. OOO Can we do spoilers yet and discuss or not everyone watched yet???


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

No spoilers yet! I have three episodes left in season two!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Carriana said:


> No spoilers yet! I have three episodes left in season two!


DAMNNNN YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ames said:


> DAMNNNN YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU lol


I will be up to speed by tomorrow


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Being as I only pick up like 10 channels on a good day (antenna here, no cable), I've not seen any of these shows, so I have no idea what all the fuss is about. I guess I could watch it online, but I honestly barely have time to watch the 4 shows I like to watch... Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Scandal and What Would You Do lol. I should splurge for cable, but I refuse to pay for re-runs and extra channels I know I'm not going to watch. Plus, I can watch foot ball on Sundays with just the antenna so I'm not missing much. I did look up The Walking Dead and it looks interesting enough, I may have to watch it online. But if y'all need to discuss it, I'll stay out of this thread lol.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

*Episode 4! SPOILER ALERT*

SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT!

Who watched episode 4 of the walking dead? How did it make you guys feel anyone cry?? I was so relieved I had grown tired of her after season 2 and because I've followed the comic books I knew her time was wearing thin but I also knew they could not kill off both a pregnant woman and her unborn child that goes against tv ethics (if there are any ) so when she announced the baby was coming I already knew what was about to happen and I can't say I was disappointed (call me evil lol) but seeing Rick well that hit a core I never enjoy watching a man cry. What do you guys think is going to happen next? Is Mishonne and Andrea going to leave the perfect seeming town and governor??

Also do any of you watch American Horror Story? What do you guys think of that show?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't cry either bc she did what she did, made her husband feel bad and then wanted his love again..... He truly loved her and that hurt the most to see him love so much to risk all to find his family and try to keep his new one alive and safe. (All the group) 
I think the gals will stay the governor will see to that.

American horror story .. Love it.. I like that it is gonna be short stories (new show type each season) this will make it not boring. I love the twist in this new one. 
Can't wait to see what season 3 brings!!!

Does anyone watch Once Upon A Time? What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

geisthexe said:


> I didn't cry either bc she did what she did, made her husband feel bad and then wanted his love again..... He truly loved her and that hurt the most to see him love so much to risk all to find his family and try to keep his new one alive and safe. (All the group)
> I think the gals will stay the governor will see to that.
> 
> American horror story .. Love it.. I like that it is gonna be short stories (new show type each season) this will make it not boring. I love the twist in this new one.
> ...


I LOVE once upon a time. I bought the first season. It's addictive! I'm on sopranos right now lol. I have a collection of TV on DVD I get bored with cable and re runs.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Walking Dead has to be one of the best shows on TV - period.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I love it!! Watch it every Sunday night!! I'm so addicted!! And I love Daryl!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok so how many Sons of Anarchy fans?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am a fan...


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't like sons of anarchy lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love Walking Dead and i'm addicted to American Horror Story. Good shows!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*******SPOILER*****


I was so glad to see her die!!!! Hahahahahaha!

WTH Is Carol! Poor Darell needs her back 

Oh and how freakin cute that Darell got to feed the baby first!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Is the new American horror story good? Haven't watched this season cause u was pissed they were all dead last season. 

******spoilers*******

I agree Tye. Hate that stupid ho!! Rick went crazy on the one that ate her crazy. And what's up with the zombie heads in a jar?!?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

AHS is good...totally different from last season. I was pissed they all died too but i like all the plots twists and turns.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ya wth is carol. I don't remember seeing her die!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They found her scarf and assumed she was dead, but I know she's alive!


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

C Thts wut I said but my husband was like they dug her a grave. She's dead!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think Carol is alive. Shot they dug one for Lori too didnt they?


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

ames said:


> Is the new American horror story good? Haven't watched this season cause u was pissed they were all dead last season.
> ******spoilers*******
> I agree Tye. Hate that stupid ho!! Rick went crazy on the one that ate her crazy. And what's up with the zombie heads in a jar?!?


spoilers!
The new american horror story is super good. I like how each season is going to be a mini series so we can't know what's going to happen. They can do things the walking dead can't do like kill off Rick (the main characters). Its unpredictable therefore I'm glued to it.
But about the zombie heads The Governor is just a sick dude. Mishonne shoulda left a long time ago but was glued to Andrea smh.


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

I love this show! I get so mad when the season ends or when I'm forced to wait a week for another episode!!! 

Does anyone else sit there and think of how you would handle a zombie situation (i.e. what weapons, cars, etc)? I do now. haha.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

rabbit said:


> spoilers!
> The new american horror story is super good. I like how each season is going to be a mini series so we can't know what's going to happen.


MY FAV SHOW HANDS DOWN.... i love the walking dead and sons of anarchy but this show kicks ass... yea each season is a new american horror story  awesome! watch it.:woof:


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

deja-k said:


> Does anyone else sit there and think of how you would handle a zombie situation (i.e. what weapons, cars, etc)? I do now. haha.


LOL yeah I got everything already planned out. I doubt I would have enough supplies but I know I could get to an area where there are currently no people. So I might be able to hold up until the population is wiped out and the zombies starve to permanent death. Hopefully it wouldn't be like walking dead where we're all infected.


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

rabbit said:


> LOL yeah I got everything already planned out. I doubt I would have enough supplies but I know I could get to an area where there are currently no people. So I might be able to hold up until the population is wiped out and the zombies starve to permanent death. Hopefully it wouldn't be like walking dead where we're all infected.


I have everything planned out too. One thing is for sure, I will always have a knife or something sharp handy. I don't know how many times I go, "You're going to run out of bullets" and then a few shots later..they run out and die because they don't have a back up. haha

Fun conversation topic.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

I just sit there during commercials thinking ok "If there was a zombie apocalypse right now what would I do?"


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha us too I have to go on vacation when the world is blowing up so I got a friend to promise he will come get Mel for me if I'm stuck in crazy Florida. I sure hope I'm not stuck though I'm scared of floridians. They some crazy mofos down there!! I know that's the end of the world not zombie apocalypse.

Anyone read world war Z? Trailer seems ok maybe I just love Brad...

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/paramount/worldwarz/

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

If there really were to be a zombie apocalypse I would hope all of the hours I put into video gaming would come in hand. The show just keeps getting better though, every week I want to fast forward to next Sunday.


----------

